# BMW 2002 Homage Concept - Walk Around Sites and Sounds



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow....I'm not a fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

If I was 18 I might like it but the styling is way over the top for BMW.


----------



## Hifiguy (May 30, 2016)

The wheels turned out quite nice, hope that design makes it to production.


----------



## Bimmerfan76 (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks pretty cool like to see it make production .


----------

